# Baron IG Controversy Response



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

[removed]


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Are we allowed to recopy posts from another site? What is the controversy? I’m not referring to message boards at all, but social media tends to be volatile and emotional. It brings out the nuttiest behaviors.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

NO WE ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SHARE PEOPLE'S INSTAGRAM POSTS.It will be removed.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I knew the people, they didn’t health test dogs, scammed people out of puppies, the list goes on


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Baron is health tested. His registered name is Floyd von Herrn - OFA excellent/normal - search for his AKC number on OFA if you wish to verify (can be found on PDB)...The dam is suspect as her SV information pulls up a male GSD of the same name. 


I reserve judgement for anything that has happened. There is a tendency for people to blow things out of proportion on social media. Drama is addicting for people.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Same here. I have no opinion on it but thought people would be interested in what they had to say


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a Mutz and Capri son? Why would there be controversy? @Chuck94! - will you PM me what you posted?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> He's a Mutz and Capri son? Why would there be controversy? @Chuck94! - will you PM me what you posted?


Yea I got you


----------

